# Ventiventi, A New Opera



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Recently Discovered at Opera-L









*2020*
or 
A Year In A Mask

A socially distanced existential drama in 12 (?) months

*Characters*

Don Trumpone (Basso Buffo)
_President if the Corona nation_

Giuseppe Bidono (Baritone)
_Former Vice-Presiden, "The Gaffe Machine_

Michele Pense (Soprano Castrato)
_Current Vice-President, friend of flies_

La Camala (Mezzo-soprano)
_California Senator_

Doctor Fauci (Tenor)
_Doctor to whom no one listens_

Voice of the Corona (Soprano (offstage))

Chorus of the infected Republicans
_Melania Trumpone_, _Speranza Hicks_ (Soprano)
_chelliannetta Conway, La Cheli Machineni_ (Alto)
_Christoforo Cristi, Padre Giovanni Genchini_ (Tenor)
_Senators Michele Li, Tommaso Tillis, e Ronaldo Gionsone_ (Basso)


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I'm stealing that straightaway and posting on Facebook!

N.


----------

